# Better to Switch off machine at night or leave on?



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got a Rocket boxer and wondered if it uses less power to leave on over night than to turn it off and reheat in morning.

Thx for thoughts.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffeejon said:


> Just got a Rocket boxer and wondered if it uses less power to leave on over night than to turn it off and reheat in morning.
> 
> Thx for thoughts.


No, sorry, even the Rocket Boxer has to obey the laws of Physics. It will use more power if left on all night.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Would like to measure it. Read 1 coffee shop has a 3 day rule, if left more for more than 3 days not used they turn it off. They said it uses less power (duno how big their machine was)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone on HB did a test and found having a machine on 24/7 didn't use that much more electricity than having it heat up twice a day.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Someone on HB did a test and found having a machine on 24/7 didn't use that much more electricity than having it heat up twice a day.


ok interesting. I think I will turn it off but if it was a big saving could leave it on. The boiler (on the Boxer) is not insulated (unlike my celleni), so this would probably have a big effect.


----------



## jamestbower (Sep 24, 2015)

I understand the arguments for keeping it on 24/7, but I just worry about leaving electrical equipment switched on without supervision. How many of us switch off all of the plugs in the living room before bed? It's highly unlikely that an espresso machine would explode overnight, but still a consideration.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The risk of a plumbing failure would worry me more than anything electrical.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> The risk of a plumbing failure would worry me more than anything electrical.


This, and then a subsequent electrical issue caused by plumbing failure.

Electricity meters are dead cheap, so would be interesting to find out for yourself, but whilst you can test the amount of electricity used you cant be sure the internals will stand up to the 24/7 pressure and heat.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Commercial machines apparently suffer more wear heating up and cooling down, they're better left on where possible

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/do-you-leave-your-espresso-machine-on-all-time-t2680.html

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/leaving-your-espresso-machine-on-for-24-7-simple-calculation-of-costs-t36468.html


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Commercial machines apparently suffer more wear heating up and cooling down, they're better left on where possible


I believe that is true.

Our Wega Concept allows us to program it to go into standby at a time of our choice in the evening (we've set it to 7pm for the mo and power up at 7am). It still holds the service boiler temperature at a reasonable temp overnight to allow it to get to operational temp quickly after powering up. I believe a good few newly designed commercial machines have this feature built in now.

As for domestic machines, I'd probably say that unless you know the boiler has been REALLY WELL insulated, it'd be much more efficient to switch off once you've made your last coffee of the day.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Only prob is the Wega is x2 more expensive than my boxer. My bill is about £50 P/M so would take about 8 years to pay off the difference


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a two group Wega at the coffee shop and leave on 24/7. We are open 7 days a week.


----------

